# Mortgages



## adamunsworth (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,

We are settled in portugal and have been renting for 3 years and now looking to buy.

Has anyone recently got a mortgage in portugal? I am really looking for more info on the process and what is required in terms of criteria etc.

Any info would be very helpful.

Many thanks,
Adam


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess my last post was removed ..... I'll try again.

I am trying to get a small mortgage and have been recommended an independent broker whom I cannot, obviously, name.

They have a simple web from to complete with the usual questions about status which you then submit.

So far so good .... if you want the name , pm me, unless of course that is not permitted either!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sprggy topps ... just checked there is no record of another post by you on this thread. Perhaps you forgot the submit reply button


----------



## adamunsworth (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm really looking for information on the criteria needed to apply, the process etc - not really sure about a broker, I'm happy to approach the bank directly but just need some info from someone who's been through it!

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Adam, not very different from UK really. Different banks will have different criteria. However this might help. 

You will need : 

Property blueprints
Income records
Life insurance (Segurança da Vida) to cover the terms of the mortgage
Valid passport and identity card (Passaporte e Carta de Identidade)
Residency card (Cartão de Residencia)
Bank statements for several months proving receipt of income
Medical examination (Atestado Medico) for insurance purposes.

Also be aware that life insurance can be expensive as it deepens on you age. All mortgages in Portugal require life insurance and some requirements disability insurance.


----------

